# Krallice



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Krallice* is a black metal band formed by New York City musicians Colin Marston, Mick Barr, Nick McMaster and Lev Weinstein.

Krallice plays a form of progressive black metal somewhat similar in style to that of Weakling and Wolves in the Throne Room. The band's music features dense multi-tracked guitars often performing tremolo picked lines described as fast and precise. -Wikipedia


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I don't know, I've heard the ep, the guitar parts are interesting but I confess I don't like particularly the emo approach of the singer.


----------



## Retyc (May 10, 2016)

Mick Barr and Colin Marston are at the apex of the metal...


----------

